

Is America's health care underperformance a myth? - w1ntermute
http://noahpinionblog.blogspot.com/2014/09/is-americas-health-care.html

======
sharemywin
So, after a lot of reading I'm back to "I don't really know" and "It's
Complicated." I imagine outcomes are better for the Rich in the US but no
facts to back it up.

